# Estereo que se protege



## VOLVOX (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola amigos escribo aqui porque necesito ayuda ayer que estaba escuchando musica en mi habitacion a todo volumen derrepente mi estereo se apago y cuando lo fui a prender de nuevo en el display me aparecia la leyenda "PUSH PROTECT" entonces decidi desconectarlo haber si asi se le borraba la memoria pero al volverlo al conectar y prender, prendio normal y despues de un segundo otra vez aparecio la leyenda push protect.
Espero que me puedan ayudar mi estereo es un SONY, es el modelo anterior al GENEZI.
por su atensión gracias.


----------



## farzy (Feb 8, 2007)

al parecer lo que sucede es que existe Voltaje DC en las salidas (audio) y el equipo se esta protegiendo, si ya intentaste resetear y siguio haciendo lo mismo deveras checar transistores , resistencias polarizadoras para lo cual necesitas el diagrama del equipo y tambien conocimientos de electronica sino pues debes llevarlo a reparacion.


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 8, 2007)

Proba de desconectarle los parlantes y prendelo... Puede que la proteccion se este poniendo porque uno de los parlantes esta en corto


----------



## VOLVOX (Feb 9, 2007)

Yo tambien pense que eran las bocinas pero no, ni el subwoofer es algo de adentro, mañana sabado voy a checar los componentes internos haber si ahì es el problema, si tengo algun problema les escribo gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 9, 2007)

Tiene pinta de ser el IC de potencia, en caso de que sea un tipo STK, si no algúno de los transistores de potencia finales.  Si desconectando los altavoces se protege igual, tienes una  o varias de las salidas rotas.


----------



## Dano (Feb 9, 2007)

Lo mas seguro es que use un stk y generalmente es lo que falla en estos casos.

Mensaje movido a Audio: Reparaciones.


----------



## Juano861 (Ago 1, 2009)

Saludos yo tengo un Equipo Sony genezi FST-ZX800 este enciende pero no termina de encender se pone en protección el led de encendido parpadea rojo y verde y no da ninguna función, ya le chequee los fusibles a ver uno estaba malo y todos están bien... esto empezó desde que hubo un a baja de tensión... les agradezco su información... yo poseo algunos conocimientos en electrónica y pienso que si lo puedo repara yo mismo porque aquí los técnicos cobran un dineral por solo cambiar un fusible... gracias...


----------

